# Advice needed.



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys first of all I hope I'm posting this in the right place.
Here's the deal, I have a HTC Inspire on at&t. I've rooted a long time ago and flashed a million ROMs and everything else. I grew tired of it and noticed I kept shooting for AOSP builds and mainly went with CM nightlys.

So I went out and bought a Nexus S off contract from Best Buy. I love this phone, I have not rooted or touched it in anyway and I'm really happy with it.

I have 5 days left in my 30 day exchange and I can't make my mind up if I wanna keep the NS or return it and wait for at&t to release the S2.

Please help. Lol

I take a ton of pictures with my phone, I have a 1y/o son now, I mainly text alot and as far as using market apps, I only use Facebook, PNC, XDA, rootzwiki and maybe a weather widget or so.

Do I really need a dual core phone? The only thing I dislike about the NS is that I feel the camera can be weak at times. Everything else is great.

So should I keep the Nexus S? 
Return it and wait for the Galaxy S2? 
Keep the NS and sell my Inspire for accessories for the NS?

I really enjoy the NS stock, I don't see too much development for it , the GPS is amazing and it just works, I just don't wanna have the "**** I shoulda bought the S2 when I had the chance " feeling.

Thanks guys.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Having the Vibrant (rooted), the NexS (unrooted)... I would have to say... Get the SGS II and use the extra money from the Inspire to help comp the cost increase (?Maybe?). You will then have a device that will last awhile longer, be equipped to handle anything new thrown out there, and when boredom creeps close, have a decent amount of ROM's out there to run with.

Don't get me wrong, I love Vanilla, but given the chance be prepared for what may be in the "new" and be able to handle it.

Hell... I still have my G1....


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, this is Android related, so it'll probably get moved... but hey, everyone flubs. 
To answer your question, I'm on the same line as Darknight42020. RETURN IT!!! I love the Nexus S, don't get me wrong, but if you keep it, you'll have some serious buyers remorse here in a couple of months. Just put the cash somewhere safe and reward yourself with the Nexus Prime or whatever it's going to be called.


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

I appreciate the advice guys, gonna try to return it today. Mixed emotions lol

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

And I guess if I don't like the s2 I can always go out and get another nexus s lol

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> Well, this is Android related, so it'll probably get moved..


  Glad you caught that...  *Moved...*


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, took the NS back didn't want too and kind of regret it. This S2 will have 30 days to win me over.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

bdpyo said:


> ...Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


lol, why are you still using your desire, then?


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> lol, why are you still using your desire, then?


Lol, its a Inspire and its my on contract phone. I was gonna keep the NS and sell the Inspire for NS accessories.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

bdpyo said:


> Lol, its a Inspire and its my on contract phone. I was gonna keep the NS and sell the Inspire for NS accessories.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


oh...ok... but ur signature?


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> oh...ok... but ur signature?


I'm running CM7 and that's what tapatalk picks my phone up as isx I know its annoying. Lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> oh...ok... but ur signature?


lol, right on.  i was just super confused.


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> lol, right on.  i was just super confused.


I get confused from time to time. Lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Things are weird like that sometimes...

My Vibrant used to be seen as a NexS, but now is seen as a SGS II. Google, facebook, and a few other Apps all tell me I have a SGS II.

I even get the 'register your device' emails from Google and Samsung.


----------

